# Removing Tile / Reusing Drywall



## daviswhite (Mar 18, 2010)

The splash behind my kitchen counter is pretty awful. I would like to chisel off the tile & grout, refinish the drywall with powdered/premixed drywall mud, prime & paint it until I do a more serious remodel of the kitchen (that is, move windows, etc.)

Question: Is the drywall useless after I knock the tile off? Can it be resurfaced? I don't want to re-tile it now, because I'll just take it off later.

Has anyone ever tried to preserve drywall after tile has been removed?

To replace the drywall I would have to remove countertop, appliances, etc, etc. Yechhh.

(I assume that hammer and chisel is the best way to take it off....)'

Thanks.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

We just did this.

We ripped off the tiles in our kitchen. Some came off easily some not so. 

As some areas were really ugly I had a Drywall friend come in and he just skim coated the areas with drywall compound. His first coat was something with a bit of cementacious aspect for more strength. I don't know what is was called or even if I described it properly. But it looks great. We too will eventually re-tile.

Yes, you could just re drywall. You cut out the area between the cabinets and just replace that area. Joints will have to be done properly since it may be like that for some time.

I used a hammer and a 4 inch drywall/putty knife. Just hammered the knife between the drywall and tile. Most of them popped off without too much difficulty. Some, well, were stubborn. Hence the repair mentioned above.


Now you could also just paint the tile.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

your buddy likely used concrete filler as a first coat or 90 minute mud (fast set)


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> your buddy likely used concrete filler as a first coat


That would be the stuff.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Any type of setting compound will do the trick. Brown bag Durabond is the best, but not available at the big box stores, Easy-sand will do...


----------

